# Water Bottle



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I raised parrots at one time in an outside aviary. I used water bottles for the birds to avoid "Poop Soup". Can pigeons drink from a hampster cage style water bottle for birds? Some even have red balls on the end of the tube to encourage targeting and drinking.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeons need water about 1 inch deep-in a bowl or pigeon type waterer -as they "suck" the water into their mouths


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen water bottles like this used for pigeons, chickens, and just about all other kinds of birds. I'm not sure how you would teach them to drink from it though.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> pigeons need water about 1 inch deep-in a bowl or pigeon type waterer -as they "suck" the water into their mouths


I agree with Mr. Tex. I have raised the water fountain off the floor by four inches, and built a hood over it to keep most of the debris out. Most of what I get in there now is feathers.


----------

